# venom cannon vs barbed strangler



## nivik (Mar 16, 2010)

as a space marine player, should i be more afraid of a venom cannon or a barbed strangler?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Depends on whats carrying it. 

That's about as much info I can give without knowing more details. Remember, the better we know the situation, the better help we can give.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

What he said with this added. The Barbed strangler and the venom cannon change profiles depending on whether it is carried by a warrior or a monstrous creature. On a warrior the barbed strangler is Str 4 AP 5 large blast that causes pinning, and the venom cannon is Str 6 AP 4, small blast, -1 on the vehicle damage table unless the target is open topped. 

On an MC the Stranglethorn Cannon, or barbed strangler, is Str 6 AP 5 large blast that causes pinning, and the Heavy Venom cannon is Str 9 AP 4, small blast, -1 on the vehicle damage table unless the target is opened topped. 

So as you can see the viability and impact that each weapon has is dependent on what beastie carries it and how the player employs their use. 

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

neither of them are enough to break through your armour saves, and as mentioned before the venom cannon has a -1 to dam chart making it a whole lot less effective. As a nid player i generally find that the barbed strangler works better then the venom cannon, as it will generate a lot more hits and can force pinning tests. Through if your running a mechanised list than neither weapon should be to much of a prob untill the transports get poped. 

When facing nids with my CSMs im not realy scared of either of those weapons, there is a lot worse things that the nids can bring to the table. But as a comparison the barbed strangler is generally more effective i have found.


----------

